# All of these bunny/animal-human hybrid profile pictures.



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

Preface: This isn't a negative post. Just some questions.  I thought the negative tone to the title would draw the exact people I'm trying to ask. 
1) Is this a sign of being a furry? 
2) Where do they all come from? (They must be from the same source, eh?)
Not a furry myself, but I _am_ gay. ;P 
Just wondering, though. They are really fucking popular on here.


----------



## funnystory (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Preface: This isn't a negative post. Just some questions.  I thought the negative tone to the title would draw the exact people I'm trying to ask.
> 1) Is this a sign of being a furry?
> 2) Where do they all come from? (They must be from the same source, eh?)
> Not a furry myself, but I _am_ gay. ;P
> Just wondering, though. They are really fucking popular on here.



Immaturity is where they come from.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

funnystory said:


> Immaturity is where they come from.


Why do you say that?


----------



## funnystory (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Why do you say that?



I think they come from a cartoon porn website but I am not sure. It just isn't a good look.


----------



## Froster (May 7, 2016)

I don't like them but eh,if someone likes that who am I to judge them?


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Preface: This isn't a negative post. Just some questions.  I thought the negative tone to the title would draw the exact people I'm trying to ask.
> 1) Is this a sign of being a furry? *Some are furries, some are doing it for fun or because reasons.*
> 2) Where do they all come from? (They must be from the same source, eh?) *They come from the internet. My current avatar came from an anime site.*
> Not a furry myself, but I _am_ gay. ;P *K, I am a furry myself and pansexual*
> Just wondering, though. They are really fucking popular on here.


I don't know if they are that popular, but that popular/regulars tend to use them more, so they are more noticeable.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 7, 2016)

Mine's an Evil Pikachu because the lesson on Pokemon Art Academy seemed a bit mundane to me, so I made a few alterations and made mine evil. I liked it so much that I did several more Evil Pikachu pics, and even chose the Twitter handle of Evil Pikachu. Nothing to do with furries or anything like that, I was just bored.


----------



## endoverend (May 7, 2016)

People do it because a few people started doing it and people like jumping on bandwagons.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> People do it because a few people started doing it and people like jumping on bandwagons.


At least it's not the Toon Link anymore.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

funnystory said:


> I think they come from a cartoon porn website but I am not sure. It just isn't a good look.


Oh geez. I don't watch porn so yeah xD If you want to put a label on it, I'm gay/demisexual. I have to be emotionally attracted to be physically attracted.


Froster said:


> I don't like them but eh,_*if someone likes that who am I to judge them*_?


*That*. _Right there_. As long as they are not harming/interfering with anyone else then who fucking cares? Why should them doing what they like be a bad thing? As long as they aren't waving furry genitalia in public (or any genitalia for that matter)


Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't know if they are that popular, _*but that popular/regulars tend to use them more*_, so they are more noticeable.


That would make them popular on here because that means_ the people who use the website moderately, the regulars,_ mostly have these sorts of avatars. Therefore my statement is true. xD


endoverend said:


> People do it because a few people started doing it and people like jumping on bandwagons.


Man that's like this LGBT center I used to go to every fucking Wednesday. One person became Genderfluid/Gender Non-Binary and EVERY FUCKING BODY ELSE DID AFTER. Fucking awful that that's the reason they all started being the same.


----------



## Ok1 (May 7, 2016)

Mine's just best nintendo girl.



I'm HETEROsexual btw ;-)


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> That would make them popular on here because that means_ the people who use the website moderately, the regulars,_ mostly have these sorts of avatars. Therefore my statement is true. xD


I think I misread what you were saying, let me clear this up. They aren't that popular as in they are used by a lot of people. They are just more noticeable because the people who do use them tend to post a lot, making it appear as if they are more popular then they really are.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I think I misread what you were saying, let me clear this up. They aren't that popular as in they are used by a lot of people. They are just more noticeable because the people who do use them tend to post a lot, making it appear as if they are more popular then they really are.


Multiple members use them though.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Multiple members use them though.


Yeah, but not a lot of them. There's still not as many as people think. There's mostly a few regulars like you or myself that make up the majority of the furry posts on this site, thus giving the illusion that there's tons of us, when it's really only a few.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Yeah, but not a lot of them. There's still not as many as people think. There's mostly a few regulars like you or myself that make up the majority of the furry posts on this site, thus giving the illusion that there's tons of us, when it's really only a few.


I'm sorry for this.


----------



## funnystory (May 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> People do it because a few people started doing it and people like jumping on bandwagons.



Really legit,it's funny how this is a microcosm of society. In real life most people just imitate what others are doing.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm sorry for this.


Don't be. Most of us actually contribute to the community, be it projects, humor, or just helpful advice, we are still just Tempers. It's not like you amassed your popular over night, you worked for that shit. You just happen to be a furry and people happen to like your style. You've contributed some pretty amusing trends on the Temp and that's something very few members can say they did.


----------



## Nikki_swap (May 7, 2016)

Its a trend, one that i didn't follow this time


----------



## Sono (May 7, 2016)

I'm not a furry-lover myself, but I only made my profile pic a furry thing, because I find it somewhat cute  Also, my previous profile pic was made ~6yrs ago, and it looked like it was made by a preschooler, so I replaced it with this  Also, I'm too lazy to pixelart a new profile pic (I had a pixelart WebKit figure before), so I kept this one


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I'm not a furry-lover myself, but I only made my profile pic a furry thing, because I find it somewhat cute  Also, my previous profile pic was made ~6yrs ago, and it looked like it was made by a preschooler, so I replaced it with this  Also, I'm too lazy to pixelart a new profile pic (I had a pixelart WebKit figure before), so I kept this one


Someone who finally answered question #1. xD Yay.


----------



## Sono (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Someone who finally answered question #1. xD Yay.



To be more precise, after I made my avatar, I screenshotted it, pushed it thru' waifu2x, remade the screenshot in SVG, removed the background to be transparent, and then I exported the image as a 4096x4096 png, then I cropped it, and then I uploaded it to GBATemp, and I used the crop tool to use the top part of the image as the avatar. You can do this by going on your profile page, click on your avatar, and then a dialog window will come up, and you can do it there.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> To be more precise, after I made my avatar, I screenshotted it, pushed it thru' waifu2x, remade the screenshot in SVG, removed the background to be transparent, and then I exported the image as a 4096x4096 png, then I cropped it, and then I uploaded it to GBATemp, and I used the crop tool to use the top part of the image as the avatar. You can do this by going on your profile page, click on your avatar, and then a dialog window will come up, and you can do it there.


Lol I simply made a 200x200 scale XD

Faster XD


----------



## Sono (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Lol I simply made a 200x200 scale XD
> 
> Faster XD



But 4096x4096 is much more high res!

(fun fact: Logomotion will cry, if the image exceeds the 4096x4096 resolution, and it won't open it)


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> But 4096x4096 is much more high res!
> 
> (fun fact: Logomotion will cry, if the image exceeds the 4096x4096 resolution, and it won't open it)


I mean, clearing white pixels takes seconds that way XD

Plus, it's below 50KB to upload on GBAtemp.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

You guys are literally debating_ the best way to upload a furry as your avatar. I'm dying._


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

*sniff* *sniff* I smell flamewar.


----------



## Sono (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I mean, clearing white pixels takes seconds that way XD
> 
> Plus, it's below 50KB to upload on GBAtemp.





MarcusD said:


> remade the screenshot in SVG, removed the background to be transparent


It took nothing to remove the background


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> It took nothing to remove the background


Ah well crap.
I usually just fill the background with pink, and make it transparent


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> *sniff* *sniff* I smell flamewar.


*sniff* I smell....*sniff*
_Air? I dunno it doesn't really smell like anything._



Aether Lion said:


> You guys are literally debating_ the best way to upload a furry as your avatar. I'm dying._


_*Refreshes VinsCool's pastebin page to see if he added something I said to his golden quotes.*_


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> *Refreshes VinsCool's pastebin page to see if he added something I said to his golden quotes.*


Oh right, give me a second


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh right, give me a second


I've waited 10 and nothing happened. Wtf why you gotta lie to me Vin? Not cool.
</3



VinsCool said:


> Oh right, give me over 9000 seconds


ftfy


----------



## Sono (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Ah well crap.
> I usually just fill the background with pink, and make it transparent



That's the technique I used when I started using Logomotion, but I'm so annoyed by the white borders around the image ;o; . Now, I just vectorize the image, then export the image in the highest power of two resolution as possible  This technique is a gajillion times more tedious, and sometimes you fight the image editor, to FUCKING MOVE THE LINE ONE PIXEL AWAY, but in the end, you end up with a crisp (as a fucking raster image can be), and white borderless image


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> I've waited 10 and nothing happened. Wtf why you gotta lie to me Vin? Not cool.
> </3


Look again


----------



## mgrev (May 7, 2016)

I use mine, because it is the character Kaden/Nishiki from the game Fire Emblem: Fates. and i like him. (He doesn't have the blue hair though, i made that)


----------



## emigre (May 7, 2016)

So many furries so little black people.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

emigre said:


> So many furries so little black people.


I blame Obama for this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 7, 2016)

Cancer.


----------



## petethepug (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Preface: This isn't a negative post. Just some questions.  I thought the negative tone to the title would draw the exact people I'm trying to ask.
> 1) Is this a sign of being a furry?
> 2) Where do they all come from? (They must be from the same source, eh?)
> Not a furry myself, but I _am_ gay. ;P
> Just wondering, though. They are really fucking popular on here.



Wat?

I'm guessing your asking why everyone uses furry things as a profile picture?

Honestly not a lot of response to that question. But I will say it's trending I guess on the community forum. Anyways realizing this is just a werid joke thread/off topic now:

Atleast you don't have these things as profile pictures now;




 

https://www.google.com/search?q=creepy+furby&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## Sono (May 7, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Wat?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=_*creepy+furby*_&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari



You don't have to prepend "creepy" to it, I already find it weird and creepy


----------



## petethepug (May 7, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> You don't have to prepend "creepy" to it, I already find it weird and creepy



lol true. I still have two old ones from 2008 they are completely creepy now after lying up in my attic for 8 years.

When will they make a "Five Nights at Freedies 6" Furby Game LOL.


----------



## Daggot (May 7, 2016)

Ok1 said:


> Mine's just best nintendo girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm HETEROsexual btw ;-)


There are  one too many Samus profiles here. It's obvious that we must fight to the death.


----------



## Garro (May 7, 2016)

To return to the OP's question. I'm a furry and I actually have no idea how I found this site, but it was a little after they stopped hosting ROMs (many many years before I found furry was a thing that existed). Actually I thiiink I found this site by googling for AKAIO's firmware and started lurking because GBATemp had a scene release list.


----------



## Returnofganon (May 7, 2016)

I have the best furry profile pic


Kappa


----------



## Justinde75 (May 7, 2016)

Mine's Sora because i love Kingdom Hearts haha.


----------



## petethepug (May 7, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Mine's Sora because i love Kingdom Hearts haha.



But...
Where's the fur?

Show off


----------



## Garro (May 7, 2016)

petethepug said:


> But...
> Where's the fur?
> 
> Show off


Have you seen Sora's hair? He's hairer than most furries!


----------



## Greymane (May 7, 2016)

i welcome the furry overlords, my pic already shows the crazy so i got that out of the way.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 7, 2016)

mines because shes awesome.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 7, 2016)

Garro said:


> Have you seen Sora's hair? He's hairer than most furries!


I don't think so haha.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Now i'm a Furry too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here is the fur


----------



## DinohScene (May 7, 2016)

Mines Hiro, from Big Hero 6.
I also had Len and Oliver (Vocaloid)
Noctis (FF) Cat Noir (Miraculous)
And pretty much any other shota boy.

Why, cus I'm a flaming homo that's why!


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

I took this image because it's just so much cute


----------



## TecXero (May 7, 2016)

funnystory said:


> I think they come from a cartoon porn website but I am not sure. It just isn't a good look.


That's a bit generalizing. There's plenty of anthropomorphized cartoons and games that aren't porn. One game I was playing recently was "Dust: An Elysian Tail" and it's about as family friendly as it gets (besides the slaughtering hundreds of thousands thing).

I wouldn't worry too much about it, unless the avatar is sexualized. Then you should avoid them before they infect you with the furry.


----------



## gudenau (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Preface: This isn't a negative post. Just some questions.  I thought the negative tone to the title would draw the exact people I'm trying to ask.
> 1) Is this a sign of being a furry?
> 2) Where do they all come from? (They must be from the same source, eh?)
> Not a furry myself, but I _am_ gay. ;P
> Just wondering, though. They are really fucking popular on here.



First, I was to lazy and did not read everything.


I would say no, I find them to be pleasing but in no way am I a furry.
People, anyone could make one and post it for others to find. Anyone could make there own.
I have seen a few trends like this on here, it is just a thing.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> First, I was to lazy and did not read everything.
> 
> 
> I would say no, I find them to be pleasing but in no way am I a furry.
> ...


You can partially blame me for this.


----------



## gudenau (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You can partially blame me for this.


Why blame? It is kinda nice, it allows me to see some nice artwork in a place that I would not expect. If anything I would be thanking you.

Maybe I should make an app that could make avatars like mine. :-P


----------



## Justinde75 (May 7, 2016)

I cant decide which one i should use haha




Or this one haha




Or should i just take my old one?


----------



## seam (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Preface: This isn't a negative post. Just some questions.  I thought the negative tone to the title would draw the exact people I'm trying to ask.
> 1) Is this a sign of being a furry?
> 2) Where do they all come from? (They must be from the same source, eh?)
> Not a furry myself, but I _am_ gay. ;P
> Just wondering, though. They are really fucking popular on here.



I normally don't waste my time on off-topic(non related to hacking/modding) subjects, but yes. this.
I've always hated the ABUNDANCE of weird anthropomorphic animal-human hybrid pics on here... but then again I have always assumed 90% of the people on these forums are 10-15 so I guess that its just some weird thing I don't quite understand. I guess I just don't give a shit about foxes or having sex with people dressed up like animals. *back to videogames*


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

seam said:


> I've always hated the ABUNDANCE of weird anthropomorphic animal-human hybrid pics on here...


Well, I like them ;o;


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I cant decide which one i should use haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God whoever you are please fucking marry me like I have a Kingdom Hearts pillowcase and a Stainless Steel Keyblade and and org XIII robe and own physical copies of all of the games and wow yeah wow.
Btw I pick the first one.


----------



## DinohScene (May 7, 2016)

Pff, me avvy is faaaaaar better~

Also, Just, I'd say do the first indeed.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 7, 2016)

I'm going to post here because reasons. And I've actually had a fox/furry ava since I signed up. I used the editor that others introduced me to because I like it, not because of a bandwagon. I really don't care if someone doesn't like the fact I am a furry and use furry avas, expressions, whatever. I just shake my head that people can't leave others and their pursuit at happiness well enough alone.

1) It is a sign of you being you. If you use it and you're a furry, good on you. If you use it and you're not a furry, also good.

2) Like I stated earlier, it's actually a character creator.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Oh my God whoever you are please fucking marry me like I have a Kingdom Hearts pillowcase and a Stainless Steel Keyblade and and org XIII robe and own physical copies of all of the games and wow yeah wow.
> Btw I pick the first one.


Instant follow Kingdom Hearts is life <3


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I'm going to post here because reasons. And I've actually had a fox/furry ava since I signed up. I used the editor that others introduced me to because I like it, not because of a bandwagon. I really don't care if someone doesn't like the fact I am a furry and use furry avas, expressions, whatever. I just shake my head that people can't leave others and their pursuit at happiness well enough alone.
> 
> 1) It is a sign of you being you. If you use it and you're a furry, good on you. If you use it and you're not a furry, also good.
> 
> 2) Like I stated earlier, it's actually a character creator.


Just know I wasn't bashing furries in any way. I enjoy people being who they want to be.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Just know I wasn't bashing furries in any way. I enjoy people being who they want to be.


ONE COULD BE ANYTHING!


----------



## Sono (May 7, 2016)

So you don't `bash` me for being a lazy fuck, who makes shitty console-based programs? Nice!


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> So you don't `bash` me for being a lazy fuck, who makes shitty console-based programs? Nice!


Still waiting for you to make a program that automates A9LH installation, you ass.


----------



## Sono (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Still waiting for you to make a program that automates A9LH installation, you ass.



Hey! That was just too rude 

I would've accepted "lazy fuck", but saying that I'm an ass is just plain rude 

Also
1) it's well automated imo
2) I was working on Mario Maker 3DS, but I haven't touched it since a few months. I stopped working on it, because the collision engine is crucial to finish before I could've continued with other stuff, but it's too broken, and needs to be rewritten, but nobody helps me 

(edit for the trolls: ikr you're just joking  trolls, calm the fuck down!)


----------



## Swiftloke (May 8, 2016)

I personally always wanted a Pokemon avatar but I just happened upon what happened to be a furry avatar and it was perfect so yeah.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 8, 2016)

I had a avatar of Zack Fair from Final Fantasy VII first, but I like the avater of Sora more.


----------



## joyoshi (May 8, 2016)

Because Lucina is adorable and cats are adorable.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> 1)[A9LH is] well automated imo


The only bullshit I've heard that's worse than that is that Trump and Hillary are running for presidency (and are somehow successful). That's okay though. Lazy fucks like to make excuses.  <3
But seriously though I think GBATemp, y'all are some furry mofos. I love y'all though.


----------



## Margen67 (May 8, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> The only bullshit I've heard that's worse than that is that Trump and Hillary are running for presidency (and are somehow successful). That's okay though. Lazy fucks like to make excuses.  <3


Filthy Menuhax peasants also like to make excuses.


----------



## regnad (May 8, 2016)

I don't know what you're talking about. This is really what I look like.

On another, somewhat related topic: why is it some avatars have a green triangle in the corner and some don't?


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Filthy Menuhax peasants also like to make excuses.


I love me some menuhax.
I'm happy with what I got and don't want to fuck up the directions by bricking something I'm already happy with. xD 
@regnad wow you're adorable irl


----------



## Margen67 (May 8, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> I love me some menuhax.
> I'm happy with what I got and don't want to fuck up the directions by bricking something I'm already happy with. xD


You must really like freezes and slow boot rates, then.

Just follow the guide and you won't brick.
https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> You must really like freezes and slow boot rates, then.
> 
> Just follow the guide and you won't brick.
> https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki


WE ARE NOT EVEN IN THE 3DS SECTION BACK OFF


----------



## ihaveahax (May 8, 2016)

regnad said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. This is really what I look like.
> 
> On another, somewhat related topic: why is it some avatars have a green triangle in the corner and some don't?


green triangle means the user is online (which can be disabled if you want to hide that).


----------



## Margen67 (May 8, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> WE ARE NOT EVEN IN THE 3DS SECTION BACK OFF


You must pray to our god Plailect for him to forgive you for your sins, and install A9LH.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (May 8, 2016)

Dunno if you could consider mine furry, but I use it because I made it in a Photoshop class at school and liked it.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Baccabechoppin said:


> Dunno if you could consider mine furry, but I use it because I made it in a Photoshop class at school and liked it.


No, no, no. You're fine you're just


Spoiler




*I'm totally kidding. <3 *


----------



## Baccabechoppin (May 8, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> No, no, no. You're fine you're just
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Fite me.


----------



## Ok1 (May 8, 2016)

Daggot said:


> There are  one too many Samus profiles here. It's obvious that we must fight to the death.


Or build a Samus army 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Spoiler



If you want me to use a different avatar, I can change it, so people doesn't misunderstand our posts.


----------



## yusuo (May 8, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Preface: This isn't a negative post. Just some questions.  I thought the negative tone to the title would draw the exact people I'm trying to ask.
> 1) Is this a sign of being a furry?
> 2) Where do they all come from? (They must be from the same source, eh?)
> Not a furry myself, but I _am_ gay. ;P
> Just wondering, though. They are really fucking popular on here.





Aether Lion said:


> Preface: This isn't a negative post. Just some questions.  I thought the negative tone to the title would draw the exact people I'm trying to ask.
> 1) Is this a sign of being a furry?
> 2) Where do they all come from? (They must be from the same source, eh?)
> Not a furry myself, but I _am_ gay. ;P
> Just wondering, though. They are really fucking popular on here.


Reported the photo,


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

yusuo said:


> Reported the photo,


Whoever you are, keyboard warrior, you are annoying. You have been added to my ignore list. Leave my threads (yes, multiple threads now) alone with your unrelated nonsense. Thanks.
PS: Your persistence is not admirable.


----------



## Bimmel (May 8, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> No, no, no. You're fine you're just
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I wish this would be a joke. But it's not.


----------



## yusuo (May 8, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Whoever you are, keyboard warrior, you are annoying. You have been added to my ignore list. Leave my threads (yes, multiple threads now) alone with your unrelated nonsense. Thanks.
> PS: Your persistence is not admirable.


You had a picture of a fat guy in his underwear brandishing a gun, are you a little special. Kids visit this website. 

P. S. Love you too x


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 8, 2016)

I have a solution to this problem. Why don't we all just change are avatars to be Kirby related? No one? I guess I'll be alone forever then...


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I have a solution to this problem. Why don't we all just change are avatars to be Kirby related? No one? I guess I'll be alone forever then...


Ahahah cx I only enjoy Kirby in one DS game I played and in SSB ;P
But KURIBOH, though...Kuriboh is my edit:very good companion, who's color has no effect on the relationship I have. <3


----------



## SomeGamer (May 8, 2016)

Here are some furry Fire Emblem Fates characters for your convenience. Whoever  made these is a genius.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 9, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Here are some furry Fire Emblem Fates characters for your convenience. Whoever  made these is a genius.


I feel like it'd be cool to make sprites of those and use them in a game. 


Guys...
I just realized I'm the OG furry right now.


----------

